# [BETA] BMc's Powerboost v1.9 beta test period



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey DX community, v1.9 is almost ready for the public release. I am however going to be putting it through a rigorous week long beta period where it will be tested on every rom it currently supports. This way after a week-long stress test, any bugs that are found can be fixed and a potentially bugless v1.9 can be released.

So, therefore, I am currently seeking beta testers for the following ROMs:

APEX 2.0rc3
OMFGB (GB kernel)
OMGB (GB kernel)
Shuji 2.2 (This rom may be filled, but if interested still email me)
_SSM:filled_
SSDX 2.1
Liquid 2.6

Please contact me via email or gtalk: [email protected]. Just throw a post in here as well. Selected testers will receive an email containing instructions and the beta zip.

If you have any comments, questions, or concerns please post them and I will address them.

**Mobile Network will be looked into once 1.9 is released and a patch will be issued once its fixed.
**Battery Use currently does not force close with v1.9

BMc


----------

